# Bike Rack Tow Setting Auto Brake



## mustardketchup (May 28, 2019)

I just mounted my bike rack to the hitch, reverse out the driveway and the auto brake sensors kicked in. 

So i turned off a bunch of assist settings and everything is good.

But I am wondering, which is the specific setting to turn off when something is attached to the hitch? Is it the Rear Traffic Alert to turn off so that auto brake does not occur? I am assuming this is required to turn off when towing a RV or something else?

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

If you plug in trailer lights, the car recognizes it and goes into tow mode. I don't think there's any other way to engage it.


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

You can Turn off manuever braking. That is the low speed braking feature for driving around tight parking spaces and likely what is triggering. 

You can leave rear traffic alert on as that is for alerting you for side and rear traffic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

Put a 4 -> 7 way adapter in the plug, it will count that as a trailer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

